# 108-year-old guy solved the Rubik's cube in 23s?!



## r_517 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 17, 2010)

Of course not. It's a typo.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 17, 2010)

I lol'd. That guy is a legend. xD


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 17, 2010)

i doubt its true, marc wasnt a very common name 108 years ago...


----------



## Laurentius (Aug 17, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> i doubt its true, marc wasnt a very common name 108 years ago...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 17, 2010)

It was a mistake, he was born in 1992, not 1902.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha  But even if this person was REALLY 108 years old, and REALLY did solve it in 23 seconds, what law of physics prevents an extremely old guy from solving the cube that fast?


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Haha  But even if this person was REALLY 108 years old, and REALLY did solve it in 23 seconds, what law of physics prevent an extremely old guy from solving the cube that fast?



Arthritis


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Logan said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Haha  But even if this person was REALLY 108 years old, and REALLY did solve it in 23 seconds, what law of physics prevent an extremely old guy from solving the cube that fast?
> ...



Alzheimer's


----------



## adfoote (Aug 17, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



*gets R perm*
Who are you again?


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 17, 2010)

adfoote said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...


----------



## maggot (Aug 18, 2010)

"I was turning so fast my cube popped.... oh wait... that was just my hip"


----------



## maggotcuber (Aug 18, 2010)

maggot said:


> "I was turning so fast my cube popped.... oh wait... that was just my hip"



lol



CitricAcid said:


> Haha  But even if this person was REALLY 108 years old, and REALLY did solve it in 23 seconds, what law of physics prevents an extremely old guy from solving the cube that fast?



there's a chance that he is still extremely healthly due to the fact that he took care of himself all his life. its realy unlikely, but hey things can happen :3


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 18, 2010)

I reckon it's a typo.
A 108 year old would probably have slower fingers.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 18, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> I reckon it's a typo.
> A 108 year old would probably have slower fingers.



I reckon he has a superhuman brain, capable of finding the <20 move solution in the 15 second inspection time.
A 108 year old would probably have slower fingers.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon it's a typo.
> ...


Could've been this scramble...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=374996&postcount=1604


----------



## Enter (Aug 18, 2010)

when I will be 108 years old my time will be sub 4 sec


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...



I hope you realize where that scramble/solve is from. XD



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DueTZKxTsfU


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, I know. Hence the ''. He'd be famous old rubik.


----------

